# [GIMP] Grafiken im Web unscharf / verpixelt



## KPJHK (29. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute das erste mal mit GIMP gerarbeitet und gleich ein Problem.
Ich habe eben ein paar Grafiken hochgeladen, die ich vorher in GIMP bearbeitet habe und allesamt sind verpixelt / unscharf.

Hier ein Beispiel: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2022/fontscharf.jpg

Ich habe sowohl .jpeg als auch .gif Bilder gespeichert, bei beiden ist es das gleiche Problem.
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand meinen Fehler nennen könnte.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiceLab (29. April 2012)

Evtl. der Kompressionsgrad beim Speichern der "jpg"- / "gif"-Datei.


----------

